# Does anyone use regular (flat) wire racks for bottle storage?



## DIYer (Jun 8, 2019)

I've been looking at wine rack options and was leaning toward the Trinity wine rack from Costco. It's 4 shelves, 36" wide x 34" tall. Then I saw this regular wire rack, also 4 shelves and 36" wide but 54" tall. 

https://www.costco.com/TRINITY-4-Ti...x-54”,-NSF,-Dark-Bronze.product.11738132.html

This means I could raise the bottom shelf up enough to fit not just gallon jugs, but probably even buckets and carboys underneath. It could also be used elsewhere in the house for normal storage purposes later if I taper off in this hobby and don't need to store dozens and dozens bottles of wine.  

I know I would need to add something to the sides so the bottles don't roll off, but other than that, are there any gotchas I should be aware of? I plan to stack two or maybe 3 rows high in each shelf (the weight limit per shelf should allow that). Does anyone else use this type of shelf rather than the one with the scalloped shelves for bottles?


----------



## DIYer (Jun 9, 2019)

No one, huh? Oh, well. I guess I am going to be the guinea pig then. I decided to go with this one. It should fit rather nicely in an alcove in the back of a closet that I just cleared out for homebrew storage.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B071NZC4CD/




I decided to use the smaller space at the back of the left-side of the closet instead of along the left wall, which is what I was originally thinking. I could have fit a 36-in wide one there, but it would stick out too much into the space and make it difficult to move stuff around. I will put carboys for aging on the floor in front of it.

This 24-in wide rack should hold 6 wine bottles across each shelf, then 5+4 on top of those, for a total of 90. I plan to anchor it to the wall, and rig up something on the sides (to keep bottles from rolling sideways) and front (to keep the necks tipped downward). Since I am the trail-blazer on this, I will post pictures when I have it completed.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 9, 2019)

Can't offer any advice, but looking forward to your pics.


----------



## DIYer (Jun 13, 2019)

Update: I got the rack today, and it could NOT fit more perfectly in my little closet alcove. The feet are just inside the quarter round molding on the floor, the sides are about an inch from the walls, and I have enough room to stack 2 rows on the top shelf.




As far as keeping the bottles from rolling, I found these nifty silicone mats on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07CMXJJD7





They are made for cans or small soda bottles, but if you cut them so each scallop is a separate piece, you can use them for wine bottles and snug them up next to each other, so you don't waste the spaces that would be between the bottles if you left them whole (as I have in this photo). I have not cut them yet--I just ordered a small number at first to make sure they would work. When I get them all (ten 5-piece sheets), I will cut them down.

I can fit 8 standard (3-in) wine bottles across each shelf, with the first 4 triple stacked (8+7+6) and the top 2 double stacked (8+7), which adds up to 114 bottles (almost four 6-gallon kits). I could do another triple stack underneath, on the floor, for another 21 bottles, but I'm going to put the beer bottles there.

All I have to do now is anchor it to the back wall. I am not going to worry about the sides. It's so close to the walls that the bottles can't slide out.


----------



## DIYer (Jun 19, 2019)

Another update: This is the rack stacked with empty bottles. The silicone cradles are under each bottle on the lowest rows and I put foam shelf liner between the stacks. It seems very sturdy, doesn't wobble when I jiggle the rack a bit.

With the narrower screw-top bottles from the LHBS, I could have gotten 8 on the lowest rows, but with the cork bottles I got on craigslist ($5 a case), I can only fit 7. So the total number on the rack is 98, plus a couple dozen screw-tops in boxes (they can stay upright), so I have enough bottles for 4 kits!


----------



## tacomaguy20 (Nov 1, 2020)

I'm just wondering how well this is working. I was thinking of doing something similar


----------



## DIYer (Nov 1, 2020)

It's still working great! I have never enough finished wine to load up the entire rack (which reminds me that I have two older kits I need to get going), but I have had most the top half filled at some points. Here are some updated pictures. I've managed to get pretty much my entire collection of brewing paraphernalia (except a couple of glass carboys) into this one small closet (I have a small wire cart on the right side too).







tacomaguy20 said:


> I'm just wondering how well this is working. I was thinking of doing something similar


----------



## hounddawg (Nov 1, 2020)

DIYer said:


> Another update: This is the rack stacked with empty bottles. The silicone cradles are under each bottle on the lowest rows and I put foam shelf liner between the stacks. It seems very sturdy, doesn't wobble when I jiggle the rack a bit.
> 
> With the narrower screw-top bottles from the LHBS, I could have gotten 8 on the lowest rows, but with the cork bottles I got on craigslist ($5 a case), I can only fit 7. So the total number on the rack is 98, plus a couple dozen screw-tops in boxes (they can stay upright), so I have enough bottles for 4 kits!
> 
> View attachment 55147


oh no they put it to you, i never use neckless bottles  
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Nov 1, 2020)

DIYer said:


> It's still working great! I have never enough finished wine to load up the entire rack (which reminds me that I have two older kits I need to get going), but I have had most the top half filled at some points. Here are some updated pictures. I've managed to get pretty much my entire collection of brewing paraphernalia (except a couple of glass carboys) into this one small closet (I have a small wire cart on the right side too).View attachment 67727
> View attachment 67728
> View attachment 67729


WHEW glad to see you got bottles with necks,,
Dawg


----------



## DIYer (Nov 1, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> WHEW glad to see you got bottles with necks,,
> Dawg


What is the deal with the comments about neckless bottles?! I am not following...


----------



## franc1969 (Nov 1, 2020)

DIYer said:


> What is the deal with the comments about neckless bottles?! I am not following...


Only the bottle bottoms are showing, not the necks.


----------



## DIYer (Nov 1, 2020)

franc1969 said:


> Only the bottle bottoms are showing, not the necks.


Um, ok. Not familiar with the concept of a close up or indulging in a little too much of your product tonight?


----------



## hounddawg (Nov 1, 2020)

DIYer said:


> What is the deal with the comments about neckless bottles?! I am not following...


sorry i was acting stupid, your bottles were turned backwards, so as a dumb hillbilly , well you see i'm not right, just ask anybody, lifes short, i like to joke around, if you don't i will try to not act stupid,
Dawg


----------



## franc1969 (Nov 1, 2020)

DIYer said:


> Um, ok. Not familiar with the concept of a close up or indulging in a little too much of your product tonight?


I am racking tonight, no tasting when glass is moving around. Just a joke,which may have missed the mark somewhere.
I do like the flat shelf idea, just would get the side supports that keep things from falling off, in case of disaster. I have been just getting lots of milk crates, it's easier to move if I need to, and works for empty bottles as well as full.


----------



## bstnh1 (Nov 2, 2020)

Sounds like the time change has affected a lot of people!!!


----------



## JoP (Nov 2, 2020)

DIYer said:


> I've been looking at wine rack options and was leaning toward the Trinity wine rack from Costco. It's 4 shelves, 36" wide x 34" tall. Then I saw this regular wire rack, also 4 shelves and 36" wide but 54" tall.
> 
> https://www.costco.com/TRINITY-4-Tier-Indoor-Wire-Shelving-Rack,-36”-x-14”-x-54”,-NSF,-Dark-Bronze.product.11738132.html
> 
> ...


I have been using wire shelving bottle rack from shelving.com:








14''d Chrome Wine Rack Wire Shelves by Shelving, Inc.


These individual wire racks come in a variety of widths to accommodate a large number of bottles. Each features curved rungs that cradle wine for secure storage.



www.shelving.com




These are just extra shelves you can add to your shelving unit, or build the entire system from ground up.
These guys have many different parts and accessories you can customize.
Cheers


----------



## tacomaguy20 (Nov 19, 2020)

DIYer said:


> It's still working great! I have never enough finished wine to load up the entire rack (which reminds me that I have two older kits I need to get going), but I have had most the top half filled at some points. Here are some updated pictures. I've managed to get pretty much my entire collection of brewing paraphernalia (except a couple of glass carboys) into this one small closet (I have a small wire cart on the right side too).


Thanks for the update


----------



## jvbutter (Nov 20, 2020)

DIYer said:


> No one, huh? Oh, well. I guess I am going to be the guinea pig then. I decided to go with this one. It should fit rather nicely in an alcove in the back of a closet that I just cleared out for homebrew storage.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B071NZC4CD/
> 
> View attachment 55003


I have 4 of these type racks in my wine room. I use it not for wine bottle storage, but i have the shelves height set to wine case size.. this way i can store 4-5 cases on each shelf.


----------



## MarcOlivetti (Dec 30, 2020)

Keep the humor coming Dawg! We’re laughing with you 

My grandfather use to place bottles bottom out that were aging and not ready to drink yet. That way, if he was “indulging in a little too much” no one would grab a wrong bottle when sent to the cellar for another round


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 2, 2021)

MarcOlivetti said:


> Keep the humor coming Dawg! We’re laughing with you
> 
> My grandfather use to place bottles bottom out that were aging and not ready to drink yet. That way, if he was “indulging in a little too much” no one would grab a wrong bottle when sent to the cellar for another round


whew most laugh at me,,  
Dawg


----------



## Sailor323 (Jan 3, 2021)

DIYer said:


> I've been looking at wine rack options and was leaning toward the Trinity wine rack from Costco. It's 4 shelves, 36" wide x 34" tall. Then I saw this regular wire rack, also 4 shelves and 36" wide but 54" tall.
> 
> https://www.costco.com/TRINITY-4-Tier-Indoor-Wire-Shelving-Rack,-36”-x-14”-x-54”,-NSF,-Dark-Bronze.product.11738132.html
> 
> ...


Why not just use 1X12s to build racks?


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 3, 2021)

Sailor323 said:


> Why not just use 1X12s to build racks?


nice storage area um, what was the GPS location again?  
Dawg


----------



## wolo50 (Jan 5, 2021)

You could use sheep fencing. I found it the most efficient and easiest to build.


----------

